# Hasselblad to Announce World's First This Week



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 20, 2016)

```
Hasselblad is set to announce a “world’s first” this week, as they look to bring the brand back to relevance.</p>
<p>According to <a href="http://photorumors.com/2016/06/17/new-hasselblad-mirrorless-camera-to-be-announced-on-june-22nd-at-1400-cet/">Photo Rumors</a>, the camera is rumored to have a 50mp CCD sensor, an unusual aspect ratio and a form factor that is very easy on the eyes.</p>
<p>The announcement will happen at 14:00 CET on Wednesday, June 22, 2016.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 20, 2016)

From the look of the photo, maybe they're going to put wheels on it!


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 20, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> The camera is rumored to have a 50mp CCD sensor, an unusual aspect ratio and a form factor that is very easy on the eyes.


hmmmmmm...... could it be true? ? ? ?


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 20, 2016)

*Correction:
http://photorumors.com/2016/06/17/more-on-the-upcoming-hasselblad-mirrorless-medium-format-camera/
*
PR says it works with a 50 MP *CMOS* back, which makes a ton more sense for what we presume will be a smaller form factor rig for (more likely though not exclusively) handheld shooting.

But if it's mirrorless medium format rig that takes existing medium format lenses (as the PR link implies), won't it still be enormous just based on the lenses alone?

The real gamechanger for me would be a mirrorless medium format rig not made by the Hass'y/P1/etc. for a lot less money, say a mirrorless Pentax 645Z with special lenses for a thinner mount-to-sensor distance for less than the price of a new car.

- A


----------



## Pookie (Jun 21, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> *Correction:
> http://photorumors.com/2016/06/17/more-on-the-upcoming-hasselblad-mirrorless-medium-format-camera/
> *
> PR says it works with a 50 MP *CMOS* back, which makes a ton more sense for what we presume will be a smaller form factor rig for (more likely though not exclusively) handheld shooting.
> ...



As an owner of the 645Z not sure why you think you need this. And if you think it cost a new car... not sure what "new" cars you're buying because that camera is a great deal as it stands now.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 21, 2016)

Pookie said:


> As an owner of the 645Z not sure why you think you need this. And if you think it cost a new car... not sure what "new" cars you're buying because that camera is a great deal as it stands now.



Forgive me for not being clear -- I was referring to medium format rig prices in general. Yes, the 645Z is a stellar deal.

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 21, 2016)

In all seriousness, I expect to see a digital back and a digital body where you can have a choice (in the future) of upgrading to a new unit without having to replace everything.....


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 21, 2016)

Boom there it is:
http://petapixel.com/2016/06/21/hasselblad-x1d-leaked-worlds-first-medium-format-mirrorless-camera/

Either those are all new lenses for a svelte flange to sensor distance... or it uses existing lenses and the camera is far far far thicker than the photos would imply.

- A


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 22, 2016)

http://www.hasselblad.com/x-system/x1d-50c/

50MP CMOS, 16-bit color depth, 14-stop dynamic range
USB 3.0, Wi-Fi & GPS
1/2000th  to 60 minutes : exposure times
ISO 100-25600
Dual SD card slots 
1.7 - 2.3 frames per second 
XGA viewfinder 


I think I'd rather have the Pentax.




ahsanford said:


> Either those are all new lenses



They are. 

"To enhance the entirely new camera design we have produced a new range of autofocus lenses specifically engineered to match the high resolution capability of the X1D. The superb new XCD lenses deliver edge-to-edge sharpness in a compact form to elegantly match the slim build of the body. Existing H System users also have the flexibility to use their existing lenses with the X1D by the way of an optional adapter."


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 22, 2016)

Is a 44x33mm sensor _$10k_ better (after two lenses) than an A7R II or 5DSR?

One might think in 1-2 years time, Sony will have that kind of resolving power in an FF rig that has access to far less expensive glass. I think this is a Leica SL competitor and little more.

- A


----------



## flanderscamera (Jun 22, 2016)

Watched the BlahBlahBlah .... Once again seriously disappointed. Hardly medium format, let alone game changing.
There is an old adage: "If you let the sales department drive product development, soon you will have no sales".

Hope that Fuji can get their act together.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 22, 2016)

flanderscamera said:


> Watched the BlahBlahBlah .... Once again seriously disappointed. Hardly medium format, let alone game changing.
> There is an old adage: "If you let the sales department drive product development, soon you will have no sales".
> 
> Hope that Fuji can get their act together.



Just curious -- what would get people to freak out in excitement about this? What's the missing piece?

Much less price or a much larger sensor?

- A


----------



## flanderscamera (Jun 22, 2016)

Having spent 40 years shooting MF film, I still scoff at calling 45x60mm "medium format", let alone 33x44. However, as a digital format, I think 45x60 would be a starting point. A resolution of 25-50Mp is more than adequate for most users; the DR and noise improvements would make it a "game changer". Current processors can handle the thruput. 

The additional benefit is in lens design for that sensor size over FF sensors. The downside is requiring new lens designs. At least Fuji and Hassy have a good design inventory so they have a head start over Canon/Nikon, but the latter are just trying to avoid the inevitable move to larger sensors for as long as possible.


----------



## Neutral (Jun 24, 2016)

What I see in many comments here and around internet that many people underestimate what does it mean and focus on current camera limitations and native lens selection.

From my point of view, this is major breakthrough and this marks beginning of the new era in photography. 

Some of camera limitation (e.g. only CDAF available) is due to the limitation of the current sensor which is more than 1 years old. When Sony will release new generation of this sensor with PDAF support then this will be something great – it will be like Sony A7R2 but in MF format. Even now, current X1D could be great tool for landscapes and architecture using Canon TSE17, which should be enough image circle coverage for the whole X1D sensor.

Frankly speaking I am very positively excited about that and with high probability might buy second generation of X1D with the new Sony BSI stacked PDAF capable sensor with improved high ISO performance. There so many possibilities are opening with that, especially for low light street photography using appropriate lens.
E.g. if there would be one 35 f1.4 AF lens made for X1D this could open extreme possibilities.


----------

